# شرح كيفية تغيير السرعات في الجير الاوتوماتيك عن طريق التروس الكوكبية



## طارق حسن محمد (1 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


مجموعة التروس الكوكبية
Planetary Gearsets

(هدفها , مكوناتها الرئيسية , نسب التخفيض , كيف تعمل ؟)

* *هدفها *:

الهدف مهم جدا وهو الحصول على نسب التخفيض المختلفة ( الجير الاول , الثاني , الثالث .... , ريفيرس )

* *مكوناتها الرئيسية* :

- الترس الحلقي 
- التروس الكوكبية وحامل التروس الكوكبية
- الترس الشمسي 

الترس الشمسي في منتصف المجموعة وحوله التروس الكوكبية الصغيرة , التروس الصغيرة مثبتة بحامل عن طريق تزويد كل ترس بعمود ( Shaft ) صغير ليدور . اما الترس الحلقي فهو الاكبر ويثبت كل المجموعة .

[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]

قد يكون اي من هذه المكونات قائد ( input or driver ) او ناقل الحركة او مقاد ( output or driven ) , ايضا قد يتم ايقاف احد التروس اثناء نقل الحركة وعند ايقاف ترسين (مكونين ) يعني ذلك الحصول على السرعة الاخيرة وتكون نسبة التخفيض 1:1

** نسب التخفيض *


قائد : هو الترس الذي يستقبل الحركة
مقاد : هو الترس المسوؤل عن نقل الحركة النهائية ( السرعة الحقيقة )
ثابت : ترس لا يتحرك 

جدول السرعات للجير البسيط ( مجموعة بسيطة )





7. عند تثبيت اي ترسين فان اتجاه الحركة والسرعة مثل القائد ونسبة التخفيض 1:1 ( سرعة عالية )

8. في حالة عدم تثبيت اي ترس فلا يوجد اي ترس مقاد وبالتالي لا تتحرك السيارة ( الوضع N )


في الحقيقة يوجد في الجير الاوتوماتيك مكونات اكثر مما تم ذكره في الاعلى , فهناك ترسين شمسيين واحد بحجم صغير والاخر اكبر , ويوجد مجموعتين من التروس الكوكبية ( التروس الصغيرة ) اما الترس الحلقي فهو واحد .






شرح عمل السرعات المختلفة للجير للجير الحقيقي :

 السرعة الاولى ( الغيار الاول )

سيتم شرحها بتفصيل اكثر + صورة

اولا يدور الترس الشمسي الاصغر باللون الاخضر عن طريق محول العزم , حامل التروس ( اللون الاحمر ) يحاول الدوران بشكل عكسي لكن ذلك لا يتم بسبب الية تمنعه من ذلك وهي الية one-way clutch , بسبب ذلك يتم اجبار الترس الحلقي ( اللون الازرق ) على الدوران ويصبح الترس المقاد الذي يعطي نقل الحركة النهائي ( output ) . الان بخصوص اتجاه الدوران قد يبدو انه عكسي لكن ذلك غير صحيح , حيث ان مجموعة التروس الداخلية تقوم بتدوير التروس الخارجية والتروس الخارجية تقوم بتدوير الترس الحلقي بنفس اتجاه الترس الشمسي وبالتالي نحصل على اعلى عزم ممكن ( نسبة التخفيض *2.4:1 )*






* السرعة الثانية ( الغيار الثاني )*

كما السرعة الاولى يكون القائد هو الترس الشمسي الاصغر ولكن في هذه المره يكون الترس الحلقي مثبت عن طريق قطعة ( رباط , band ) تضغط عليه فتوقفه ويتحرك حامل التروس على انه الترس المقاد والذي ينقل الحركة النهائية ونحصل على عزم اقل من الغيار الاول ( نسبة التخفيض 1.47:1* )*

* السرعة المباشرة ( غالبا الغيار الثالث )*

في هذه الحالة تدور التروس كوحدة واحدة وتكون نسبة الخفيض ( 1:1 ) والتروس الكوكبية لا تدور لان الترس الحلقي يدورها مع عقارب الساعة والترس الشمسي عكس عقارب الساعة .

* استخدام Overdrive *

overdrive هو مفهوم يقصد به ان سرعة دوران المقاد اكبر من القائد .
في هذه الحالة يتصل عمود من حامل التروس مع محول العزم مباشرة ويأخذ منه السرعة ( في الحقيقة هي سرعة الفلايويل وبالاحرى سرعة المحرك نفسه ) . الترس الشمسي الاصغر يكون حر الحركة ( اي غير متصل مع توربين محول العزم ) والترس الشمسي الاكير يكون مقيد الحركة . في هذه الحالة القائد هو حامل التروس والمقاد هو الترس الحلقي ونسبة التخفيض *0.67:1*

مثلا عند دوران المحرك 2000 دورة , يكون سرعة دوران وحدة النقل 3000 دورة

وهذه الخاصية لا تجهد المحرك اطلاقة وتوفر سرعة عالية بصرفيات قليلة للوقود .

* السرعة الخلفية ( ريفيرس Reverse )*

هنا يكون الترس الشمسي الاصغر حر الحركة والترس الشمسي الاكبر متصل مع توربين محول العزم وحامل التروس مثبت والترس الحلقي هو المقاد ونسبة التخفيض *2.0:1*

* بخصوص وضع *N

في هذه الحالة لا يتم تثبيت اي ترس ولا يوجد اي جزء متصل مع محول العزم


* الان بقي امر واحد وهو كيفية تثبيت التروس ( حذوة او كلتشات )*

طريقة تثبيت الترس الحلقي : يتم ذلك عن طريق رباط يضغط على الترس الحلقي مثل الية فرامل من نوع Drum

يوجد بستون متصل مع الحذوة يضغط عليها بواسطة نظام هيدروليكي ( جزء من نظام الاوتوماتيك الهيدروليكي المعقد (







صورة حقيقية للحذوة والبستون ( Actuator مقصود فيها البستون او ما يؤثر على الحذوة , band هي الحذوة (






ثانيا طريقة الكلتشات : طريقة معقدة في الحقيقة وتتكون من مجموعة من دكسات كلتش ومجموعة ضاغطة ( مثل الكلتش في الجير العادي 



مبدأ العمل باختصار ضغط من بستون على مجموعة الكلتشات بواسطة الزيت فيحصل شبك لجزأين مثل حامل التروس والترس الشمسي , او وصل الترس الشمسي مع العمود القادم من محول العزم 



وهذه بعض الصور














مصطلحات :

مجموعة التروس الكوكبية : Planetary Gearsets
الترس الشمسي : Sun Gear
الترس الحلقي : Ring Gear
التروس الكوكبية : Planet Gears or Pinion Gears
حامل التروس : Planet Carrier 
ترس قائد : Driver Gear
ترس مقاد : Driven Gear
نسب التخفيض : Gears Ratio

وان شاء الله تكونوا استفدتم​ 
منقول للفائدة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود والمشاركات الثرية .


----------



## $bedo$ (24 مايو 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووور*


----------



## hany dif (1 يونيو 2011)

[/center[/URL]]​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (3 يوليو 2011)

اشكر مروركم وتعليقاتكم اللطيفه اخوتي الاعزاء


----------



## ابو ساره 1 (15 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## هدى هدهد (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير بس اريد معلومات عن صيانه السيارة اذا لله قدرك


----------



## نوح 1988 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

الرجاء يا اخوا تثبيتي بالموقع لانه لا يتسنى لي كتابة موضوع ارجو تثبيتي


----------



## génei (9 سبتمبر 2011)

لو امكن شرح بالفديو


----------



## السناري1981 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

اخي مشكور كل الشكر علي هذا المجهود . لكن اود الايضاح في كيفية اذا كان المقاد هو الترس الحلقي فكيف تخرج السرعه الي الترس الموجود في الصندوق الفي الجير بوكس في اللودر ما العلم ان له مجموعات من التروس الكوكبية 
وشكرا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (20 أكتوبر 2012)

اخواني الأعزاء اليكم هذا الرابط هو عبارة عن فلاش يوضح فيه عمل الكير الاوتوماتيكي
فلاش كيف يعمل الكير الاوتوماتك.rar


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (24 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

